# Activity Level



## Gunnertheterrorist (Jul 15, 2017)

Not sure if this is the right section to post this or not but just wondering, what would you consider average vs highly active in terms of activity level? I take Gunner out during the week for about 45 minute walks in the evenings along with some training and we do about 5 mile hikes/runs on weekends.


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 13, 2017)

How old is Gunner? Does Gunner settle in the house after these activities? Or does he engage in destructive behavior and/or constantly harass you for play?

What I'm getting at is this, does the dog show signs of being satisfied with his job or does he show signs of being unhappy with his job?

If he shows signs of being satisfied with his level of activity, the question then becomes are you asking because you want another dog and you're unsure whether you could handle what someone describes as a highly active working dog?


----------



## Gunnertheterrorist (Jul 15, 2017)

Gunner is almost 2 and he definitely settles on weekends when we do the 5 miles. He is content. During the week when we do less, he still plays with his ball after when we get home but behaves. But there is def a difference In his behavior when he gets less exercise...the reason I asked was because for feeding instructions on food it says you feed more or less depending on their activity level "moderate" or "very active" and wasn't sure if he was considerered moderate or active.


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 13, 2017)

Ahh, very simple then! 

It's an eyeball and feel test, you should be able to feel his spine and all his ribs but only able to see two of his ribs. There should be what's called a "tuck" behind the rib cage which is a narrowing of the body like a V. Much like the ideal proportions on a male human, broader chest / shoulders, narrow waist. 

Feed him more or less to stay in that range, the food estimate on the side of the bag are just that "estimates". Just like the recommended food intake for humans, doesn't matter as long as they're getting all the essential nutrients and a healthy weight. 

ETA Of course humans aren't a perfect comparison as they can eat poorly enough despite their weight, exercise levels, and essential vitamins and mineral intake to give themselves diabetes like Patrick Peterson. But I don't think that's an issue here lol.


----------



## Gunnertheterrorist (Jul 15, 2017)

Thank you Tennessee I will check him out. He weighs 80 lbs and looks pretty lean.


----------

